# Guy equivalent of sexy lingerie...



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I have read lots of posts about women dressing up for their man, sexy lingerie, flirty summer dresses, no panties underneath their skirt, etc.

But what I was wondering, is how many guys do the male equivalent for their woman? How many guys ensure they wear Calvin Kleins, tight tops, make an effort in the same way?

My H has "everyday" wear, which are smart and play peekaboo showing above his work pants. I always buy him extra-cute, tight, Calvin Kleins and similar as gifts, very snug and I love the colorful stuff. He wears these for special occasions lol!

What do the guys here do, and what do the women here like their guys to wear or make an effort with?


----------



## e.p. (Jun 10, 2011)

walkingwounded said:


> I have read lots of posts about women dressing up for their man, sexy lingerie, flirty summer dresses, no panties underneath their skirt, etc.
> 
> But what I was wondering, is how many guys do the male equivalent for their woman? How many guys ensure they wear Calvin Kleins, tight tops, make an effort in the same way?
> 
> ...



Guy here.

I'm a boxer kind of guy. During one business trip I was gone a week and bought a nice tight pair of Calvin Kleins, dark purple which works with my darker complexion. She appreciated it that first night back but since then I wear them 2-4 times a month and don't get much of a response. I've done it a couple times since then on trips but again the initial response of surprise is nice but it doesn't seem to last down the road.

I do have my favorite shirt and pants I like to wear that, I think, fit me nicely. I try some nights to be partially undressed when we initiate sex instead of just taking it off, with mixed response on her part. 

Honestly, I'd do whatever she asked me to, she is my wife... however she's not a fan of lingerie herself (I have to ask) so she doesn't think about the male equivalent, much less ask.

-e.p.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually wear what people here call boxer briefs, and keep the colors simple alot of the time. For her, she likes the darker red color, and some that I can't see because I'm color blind.

For work, I have to wear a shirt and tie, and jacket if I'm meeting with suppliers. Have to wear fitted shirts because I'm narrow in the waist. Not braggin - just can't eat simple carbs due to a mild muscle enzyme problem. When we go out, she likes colorful, fitted shirts, or bright colored polos to emphasize upper arms. Strangely, she likes soft, clean white tees on 'together' nights before we go to bed. Men in my family all tend to be thick in the shoulders, chest and arms, so she says this is why she likes the tees. I work out with weights.

One thing that I'll probably regret admitting is that I have a certain theme in sleepwear on family nights, which seems more like fun to her. As a kid, I asked Santa for a pillsbury dough boy, and admitted this to my wife when we were married. Rarely a holiday or birthday goes by that I don't get PJs with this theme. So, on a given night, I'll be wearing a doughboy t-shirt that says "Hug me, Squeeze me, Take me home."


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish I had an answer for you... My GF takes great pains to always dress nicely from the inside out, and I love it! But for guys, it's tougher, I think.

She does like me commando in jeans, without socks. So I surprise her with that sometimes. I also have a pair of monkey print boxer/briefs that almost had het laughing herself out of bed the first time they were unveiled. We had just had a conversation about wild monkey sex a few days before. Other than that, I got nothing.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Big fan of the boxer briefs. And I'm with Mrs. Halien on the worn-in white tees. Nothing shows off a nice upper body the same way...
Over the winter I noticed that I'd become really attached to a long-sleeve, navy blue tee-shirt DH wears around the house. I didn't like how it looked, but I really liked him wearing it! Definitely some flashback to a guy I dated in hs. Weird how what's "sexy" gets programmed in.:scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've found that naked and an erection that serves as a towel rack is also acceptable.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I've found that naked and an erection that serves as a towel rack is also acceptable.


That, funny!!! My husband has done that before too!! Sexy!! My husband is a carpenter and I like him to wear his tool belt, and only his tool belt......


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, I should probably wear that the next time we go to the beach, she'll probably pretend that she doesn't know me though! Haha


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So I should retire the kilt and claymore? There can be only one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> So I should retire the kilt and claymore? There can be only one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From your posts, I assumed your claymore was retired long ago?



Hmmm. Got me thinking though. I have a kilt from my youth. Wonder what my GF would think of that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

PBear said:


> From your posts, I assumed your claymore was retired long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better make sure you wear that kilt the way a true Scot would!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I've struggled with this a lot. Not so much that I want to know what turns her on. (the Claymore/ towel rack never fails, unfortunately it's not as reliable as it was) Mostly I need something that makes me feel sexy when I wear it. If she picks something for me she picks boxers (for easy access). I want tight and silky she wants loose and cotton / flannel. But even silky boxers don't quite do it for me. 

Swimming has really brought back my shoulders. I think I'll try a tee shirt a size too small and see how that feels. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.

M N


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Good suggestions.

My advice is similar, to listen to what your woman has already commented on.

For my wife, she lets me know what she likes and doesn't like so much over the years. 

Underwear, must be clean and in good shape (men, do not assume women do not notice or care if you are wearing too old underwear with holes). As already mentioned, boxer briefs in darker colors work well in this regard.

For my wife, when I wear a tight t-shirt, when appropriate, especially one to show off my arms or bicep tattoo, this is a good way to get her attention throughout the day. 

But as well, a nice collared shirt when appropriate to dress better, and nice pants and shoes, is also good for results. 

For a man, I would encourage him to look his best in the way that allows his confidence to come through, that is probably closest thing to man equivelant of "sexy lingerie" there is.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

walkingwounded said:


> I have read lots of posts about women dressing up for their man, sexy lingerie, flirty summer dresses, no panties underneath their skirt, etc.
> 
> But what I was wondering, is how many guys do the male equivalent for their woman? How many guys ensure they wear Calvin Kleins, tight tops, make an effort in the same way?
> 
> ...


My husband played varsity basketball in high school and he still fits into his uniform and looks amazing in it. I love it when he wears his uniform over a pair of CK boxer briefs, then takes his jersey off with his shorts sagged a little so that his underwear is showing. Mmmmmm.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Heh, I should probably wear that the next time we go to the beach, she'll probably pretend that she doesn't know me though! Haha


Re-introducing the "banana hammock" back in style....
Where can I get one?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

P.S. That is not my swim suit!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You know what looks god on a man?


A woman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> You know what looks god on a man?
> 
> 
> A woman
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Truer words have never been written.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright, besides having nice looking clothes and clipped finger/toenails and great smelling cologne, the underwear that rocks most womens world is by a brand called 2xist. Playboy, Maxim, GQ and Men's Health mentioned this. It is made for the younger man but if you have the body to pull it off, WEAR THEM. 
Hubby is 40. They are boxer/briefs and have a support system in them that shall we say "moves" everything a tad forward instead of between the legs. 
They are expensive at $29 a pop but for that special occasion, get one pair. Hottest freaking underwear out there. They leave plenty to the imagination and support the man in comfort, Nike like dry fit so no sweating/moisture and display without being ridiculous.
Hubby used to buy his undies from Target. I bought him a pair of 2Xist and he laughed and thought it was lame. He tried the one pair out and yeah, never went back. 
Let's just say with the summer weather here in Houston, my husband said these are the best underwear he has ever owned for comfort and as an added bonus, I attack him when I see him wearing them. 
THAT is lingerie for a dude.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I love it when my husband wears a t-shirt that is a little snug, which shows off his pecs and bicepts.

I think guys look sexy in clothes that fit well for their body-type. Old saggy underwear is awful, as are shorts that are too long or too short. 

Guys, do not wear jeans paired with a jean/denim shirt for any reason whatsoever! Pick one, but not both! Don't tuck in your t-shirts. Don't leave out button-front shirts that are too long - tuck them in and wear a belt. If you don't want to tuck it in, make sure it's not too long. Otherwise you will look like a gang-banger.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Alright, besides having nice looking clothes and clipped finger/toenails and great smelling cologne, the underwear that rocks most womens world is by a brand called 2xist. Playboy, Maxim, GQ and Men's Health mentioned this. It is made for the younger man but if you have the body to pull it off, WEAR THEM.
> Hubby is 40. They are boxer/briefs and have a support system in them that shall we say "moves" everything a tad forward instead of between the legs.
> They are expensive at $29 a pop but for that special occasion, get one pair. Hottest freaking underwear out there. They leave plenty to the imagination and support the man in comfort, Nike like dry fit so no sweating/moisture and display without being ridiculous.
> Hubby used to buy his undies from Target. I bought him a pair of 2Xist and he laughed and thought it was lame. He tried the one pair out and yeah, never went back.
> ...


Thanks so much for the tip; time to take my husband shopping ;-)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

MissLayla1986 said:


> Thanks so much for the tip; time to take my husband shopping ;-)


Only available online. Google it and you will find various websites. Just go with his normal waist size and you will be fine. Sure, they have LOTS of weird colors, styles etc. Just go with the Lift No show trunk in white or black. This company has lots of odd underwear so bear that in mind when you Goggle it. The trunk however is worth every penny.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I don't know. I pretty much think that my husband stepping out of the shower with a towel slung low around his hips is enough for me!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> I don't know. I pretty much think that my husband stepping out of the shower with a towel slung low around his hips is enough for me!


Also, big fluffy towels are cheaper. Am I the only cheapskate here? The underwear sound really nice, and have great benefits, but I'm kind've stuck on the fact that at my personal cringe limit for number of times wearing underwear before trashing, I'd be spending $5.00 every time to wear them. They sound like the top drawer items I would reserve for the weekends in the executive suite at the hotel we stay at for romantic weekends. Of course, I'd probably think differently if I lived in Houston, where eggs aren't the only thing that get hard boiled when a guy is outside.


----------

